# Choke Tubes



## MooreMoney08 (Jul 29, 2006)

I just bought a new remington 11-87 super mag and i want to get a good choke for it. I decided I want modified and narrow it down to two chokes:
Pure Gold Waterfowl Choke tube
or
Kicks High Flyer choke tube

What are your experiences with either or both of them. Which one is better or if you have a suggestion for different choke.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

If you go pattern you new gun with the chokes that came with it, you probably will not need to go buy another choke. :roll:


----------



## Alaskan (Sep 26, 2006)

Every Remington shotgun I have ever owned has always had wonderful patterns with the factory tubes.

Pattern your gun, I'm sure you will be suprised.


----------



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

my dad tryied them both for his gun and the kicks high flyer has the best pattern. For kicks you will wont to get the full because they are more open then other chokes. A FULL is a .715, and a extra full is around a .698. theres a big difference in the sizes. The best pattern for out to 40 yards would be the extra full. But any way the Kicks had a nice unaform pattern. It shoots are 80 to 85% with 3 1/2 Kent 2's. The only problem with the pure gold is that it doesnt stop the wade like it says so. It only had an averge of 70-76% with the kents. Hope this is going to help you on your search for the right choke.


----------



## MooreMoney08 (Jul 29, 2006)

so the modified doesnt have the range like they say on the website ( 40 ).. u recommend full?


----------



## divot (Sep 29, 2006)

Everyone always talks about patterning the gun - that definately tells you a lot but thats the only difference/benefit you get from a choke tube. Certian choke tubs have been designed to produce shorter shot strings. What that means is that you get more pellets making impact collectively. The result = greater knock down power especially at extended ranges


----------



## Patron24 (Dec 24, 2006)

MooreMoney08
The modified works great on ducks out to forty yards.I don't think you can shot steel out of a full coke.


----------



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

mods, suck B***s. the pattern sucks with anything losser than a full. Your look at a pattern that ony has around 30% at 40 yrds. You have to have a choke that is at lest .700. if any bigger you will put a pattern the size of China out there and you wont make a clean kill, and you will end up miss or wonding a lot of birds. Im sticking to my strangler.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

remington barrels have pretty inconsistent bore diameters from what ive been told so just having a constriction # doesn't always tell you how it will perform.


----------



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

On my dads SBE2 barrel in the middle it gets tight and after that it gets big again. that gun also kicks like a mule. but .700 and smaller is were you start to get a good pattern. The % at 40 yards should be around 70 and 80%. just saying for experince with chokes..


----------

